# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  what timber would this be ?

## bentbanana

I need to do some screens and like the look of this type of thing. 
Just wondering what timber this may be and the finish they have used.

----------


## METRIX

Looks like Ironbark

----------


## intertd6

From that range of the pic all that one could say for sure is its brown.
regards inter

----------


## barney118

:What he said:  :Rolf:  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## stevoh741

Looks like spotted gum and Ironbark to me

----------

